# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  2043 barsaleta

## 2043

Djemte mu bene rrugace, por ama nipin e vogel e kam shume te edukuar.
Me thote perhere:
- Gjyshi, te lutem ta bej nje po.rdhe ?   :perqeshje:

----------



----------


## Station

> Djemte mu bene rrugace, por ama nipin e vogel e kam shume te edukuar.
> Me thote perhere:
> - Gjyshi, te lutem ta bej nje po.rdhe ?


Ta gëzosh temën që ke hapur, Ty të takon një tem e tillë. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 2043

trimi i mire me shoke shume ( ani le te jene nga parti te tjera  :perqeshje:  )

----------


## Station

Shefi në një stacion policie u thotë policëve që të rreshtohen sipas arsimit që kanë.
Filluan rreshtat të plotësohen, me fillore, me të mesme, me të lartë etj....
Një polic bridhte nga rreshti në rresht dhe nuk e zinte vëndi.
Shefi i inatosur e pyet:
-Po ti ça ke që nuk të zë b.ytha vënd?
-Unë nuk kam asnjë lloj arsimi dhe nuk di ku të rreshtohem- ja kthen polici.
-Ti vihu në rresht prapa meje- i thot shefi.

----------



----------


## stern

> Shefi në një stacion policie u thotë policëve që të rreshtohen sipas arsimit që kanë.
> Filluan rreshtat të plotësohen, me fillore, me të mesme, me të lartë etj....
> Një polic bridhte nga rreshti në rresht dhe nuk e zinte vëndi.
> Shefi i inatosur e pyet:
> *-Po ti ça ke që nuk të zë b.ytha vënd?
> -Unë nuk kam asnjë lloj arsimi dhe nuk di ku të rreshtohem- ja kthen polici.
> -Ti vihu në rresht prapa meje- i thot shefi*.


 :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Marya

> Shefi në një stacion policie u thotë policëve që të rreshtohen sipas arsimit që kanë.
> Filluan rreshtat të plotësohen, me fillore, me të mesme, me të lartë etj....
> Një polic bridhte nga rreshti në rresht dhe nuk e zinte vëndi.
> Shefi i inatosur e pyet:
> -Po ti ça ke që nuk të zë b.ytha vënd?
> -Unë nuk kam asnjë lloj arsimi dhe nuk di ku të rreshtohem- ja kthen polici.
> -Ti vihu në rresht prapa meje- i thot shefi.


po ti c'ke qe ja polyon temen Dr Allamudhit :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stern

*Ne nje qytet te vogel shume gra ishin tradhetare, dhe keshtu vendosen nje kod dmth kur tradhetoshin ato thoshin jam rrezu nga shkallet e bashkis. Shum veta shkoshin per rrefim tek prifti dhe i thoshin jam rrezu tek shkallet e bashkis dhe prifti e dinte se perse u bante fjal dhe i jepte atyre falje, por vjen koha dhe e nderrojn prift por ky nuk kuptonte ket shprehje, shum gra shkojn serisht per rrefim, por nje dite u merzit prifti dhe u detyru te shkonte dhe te ankohej te kryetari i bashkis qe ti rregullonte shkallet, kryetari qeshi se e dinte, prifti i thot mos qesh por mendo per gruan tende se asht e 6 her qe rrezohet ket muj.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## stern

*:- Berber sa lek eshte 1 e qethur? : 200 lek. o me u rrujt? - 100lek.  mir futi nje te rrujtme kokes :P:P:P*

----------


## stern

*
Fluturojne Bush, Putin dhe Meta me avion. Avionit i prishet motori dhe atyre u duhet te hidhen, por ka vetem nje parashute. Atehere e hedhin ne vote se kush do ta marre. Fiton Meta, merr parashuten, i pershendet dhe hidhet. Putin i thote Bushit: Do te hidhemi pa parashute. Beme votime te fshehta dhe ai fitoi. Skemi cbejme. - Mire, - i thote Bush ? por, nuk e kuptoj si eshte e mundur qe ai fitoi 1700 vota me teper. 
*

----------

user010 (01-06-2014)

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

Po kthehet gruaja në shtëpi pas punës dhe e sheh burrin e vet duke qarë.
Çkemi i dashur? Çka nuk është në rregull?
"A të kujtohet 12 vite më parë, kur të lash shtatzënë e babi yt më kërcënoi se do të më fus në burg nëse nuk martohem me ty?"
"Po."
"E po, sot do është dita që do të kisha dal prej burgut."

----------


## Station

Mbaroi viti shkollor dhe kthehet Beni në shtëpi.
-Ku e ke dëftesën- e pyet babai
-Ja dhash një shoku se donte të trembte prindrit. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## stern

> Mbaroi viti shkollor dhe kthehet Beni në shtëpi.
> -Ku e ke dëftesën- e pyet babai
> -Ja dhash një shoku se donte të trembte prindrit.


 :Lulja3:  :buzeqeshje:  :Lulja3:

----------


## 2043

Takohen dy shoke, njeri sapo qe fejuar, tjetri e pyet: 
- Si te duket Nusja 
- Te kem ta ha dhe sngopem, pergjiet tjetri. 
Pas 10 vjetesh takohen perseri. 
- Si shkon me gruan e pyeti perseri shoku 
- Ah! ta kisha ngren atehere do te kisha shpetuar tani.

----------


## fattlumi

2043 po ta hijack pak temen 

---------------------------------------

Ishin mbledhur policet nga Amerika,Gjermania dhe Shqiperia ne Afrike.Te tri grupet kishin per detyre ta zinin nga nje gjirafe per nje kohe sa me te shkurt.
Ne aksion te paret shkuan amerikanet dhe e sollen gjirafen per 20 minuta e 17 sekonda...
Te dyte shkuan grupi i gjermaneve dhe e sollen gjirafen per 19 minuta e 38 sekonda.
Shkuan shqiptaret dhe nuk u kthyen...shkoi nje dite ,shkuan edhe 2 dite tjera dhe kurrsesi te kthehen policet shqiptar.Diten e katert po kthehen policet shqiptar me nje elefant te pergjakur qe mezi ecte.
-Pse keni sjellur elefant? Detyra ka qene qe te sillni nje gjirafe.! po pyet juria e gares.
Ne at moment po flet elefanti:
-Jo,jo ...Une jam gjirafë!!!

----------



----------


## fattlumi

Pyet gjygjtari Hasanin:
-Mire,Hasan,si munde ti shkelesh te gjithe 52 njerezit me automjet?
-Frenat mu prishen!
-Po mire,por gjithe ata njerez?!
-Por,ne momentin qe mu prishen frenat,ne njeren ane ishin 2 veta,dhe ne anen tjeter ishin  50 veta duke pritur autobusin.
-Dhe...?
-Une mendova qe me mire eshte qe ti shkel 2 veta sesa ata 50!.
-Po mire por si i shkele te gjithe?!
-Kur une e shkela te parin,i dyti filloj qe te ik ne turmen e atyre 50 vetave...

----------


## 2043

Nje grua e cmendur nga xhelozia pasi ka kapur perseri burrin me nje tjeter, i pret k*rin dhe ia hedh nga dritarja i cili bie ne xhamin e nje makine ku po udhetonin nje vajze 9 vjec dhe babai i saj. 
- O ba cfare eshte ai? - pyet e habitur vajza 
- Eshte nje insekt shume i rralle 
- Qenka shume i cuditshem se paska k**r gjigand....

----------


## Station

> 2043 po ta hijack pak temen 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Ishin mbledhur policet nga Amerika,Gjermania dhe Shqiperia ne Afrike.Te tri grupet kishin per detyre ta zinin nga nje gjirafe per nje kohe sa me te shkurt.
> Ne aksion te paret shkuan amerikanet dhe e sollen gjirafen per 20 minuta e 17 sekonda...
> Te dyte shkuan grupi i gjermaneve dhe e sollen gjirafen per 19 minuta e 38 sekonda.
> Shkuan shqiptaret dhe nuk u kthyen...shkoi nje dite ,shkuan edhe 2 dite tjera dhe kurrsesi te kthehen policet shqiptar.Diten e katert po kthehen policet shqiptar me nje elefant te pergjakur qe mezi ecte.
> -Pse keni sjellur elefant? Detyra ka qene qe te sillni nje gjirafe.! po pyet juria e gares.
> ...


Hahahahaa...e bukur kjo. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

Në Amerikë gjatë shpërthimit në një minierë vdesin shum njerëz, ndërmjet tyre edhe disa shqiptarë.
Familjet e të vdekurve marrin si dëmshpërblim shuma të majme parash.
Njëri prej të shpëtuarve kthehet nga kurbeti në Kosovë dhe gruaja e pyet se ku  kishte qënë ai kur kishte ndodhur fatkeqësia?
-Isha në banjo jashtë galerisë!
Atëher gruaja e bërë nervoze i thotë:
-Sa herë që është puna me mar pare, ti gjithmonë shkon në banjo! :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xhibi

fattlumi & 2043, flm per barsaletat tuaja  :buzeqeshje:

----------

2043 (15-11-2014)

----------


## 2043

- Pse pi duhan moj goc e xhaxhit?
- Kot o xhaxhi, per qef.
- Po nuk eshte qef pirja e duhanit te keqen xhaxhi.
- O xhaje e pi per po,rdh, kupton apo jo?
- Po ti moj bije po qe se e pi per pordhe , ha groshe me mire .  :perqeshje:

----------

